# Gee Swing - Club Swing Speed Device



## Miles (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi,

Bought one of these the other day as I wanted to get an idea of my swing speed without having to go to another indoor fitting. Gee Swing

Seems to work ok for the money, getting some consistent numbers from it. One thing that annoys me is when I hit the ball perfect/flush more often than not it will not give a reading. This is infuriating because those are the exact swings when I want my readings!!

My question is this, with an extra 30g to the shaft how much slower will my swing speed be? For example on course I carry my driver 220 -230. From estimates I believe my swing speed with the driver is 95-100 mph. With this device attached the ball obviously doesn't fly as far, so it's affecting ss. My readings are as follow's;

Driver 93mph
3 Wood 91 mph
5 Wood 89 mph
pro black 18* 86mph
6 iron 85mph
8 iron 83mph (this is higher than I thought it would be, but I got this reading fairly consistently on over 30 strikes.)

Would it be fair to estimate that without this extra 30 grams I would be swinging 3-5mph faster?

Miles


----------



## Whee (Jan 22, 2012)

The website says the built in technology factors in the difference in weight, into the speed it displays - so your results are accurate.


----------



## DaveM (Jan 22, 2012)

Cost alot. Can think of better ways to spend Â£100.


----------



## Miles (Jan 22, 2012)

Whee said:



			The website says the built in technology factors in the difference in weight, into the speed it displays - so your results are accurate.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't notice that on the website. Thanking you muchly


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jan 23, 2012)

A member at the club I am attached to got one and was saying how good it was. I gave it a go and it did give the same readings as when I went on a launch monitor a few days later. So I would say it is pretty accurate.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2012)

Tim Golfy woud have loved that.

I like the idea, and although it is now 'only' Â£75, it is still too expensive. Get it for sub 50, and it is more attractive.

I would be worried by the weight of it though. 28 grams is still a heck of a lot when you are swinging at 100mph plus.

I can tell a marked difference in a 70g driver shaft and a 75g shaft, so 28g is huge. I think after swinging that, I would lose feel once I took it off.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 23, 2012)

1oz difference (give or take).... I doubt it would be noticable Murph


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			1oz difference (give or take).... I doubt it would be noticable Murph
		
Click to expand...

I have a 62g shaft, a 72g and a 75g. I can tell the difference easily.

Back in the day when I was fencing epee seriously, you could have bunged 100 supposedly identical weapons in a heap, five of which were mine, and blind fold, I would have been able to tell which were mine. Ditto for mrs mogs, who was a better fencer than I was. Choosing blades was a personal thing, and boy was I picky.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 23, 2012)

ahhh, thats a bit specialist though Murph so you are probably an exception


----------



## banditsharp (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought a brand new Gee Swing a few days ago.  No instruction DVD in the box.  First time out the the unit failed after less than 10 swings.  During the 10 successful swings, the club pro stated that reading was at least 5 mph down on his actual swing speed.  The unit then failed, giving zero readings, and the corner of the LCD screen blackened out making it completely unreadable.  The unit returned as faulty to Gee Swing who refunded, but refused to refund cost of return postage.  If the company would argue over Â£3 postage claiming that they had fulfilled their 'legal obligation' (which in fact they had not), this just emphasises their low budget  'penny pinching' company ethos, which reflects in their poor quality product, which is completely unreliable, and their abysmal customer service.  Avoid!


----------



## MGL (Jan 24, 2013)

28g at the bottom of the shaft is a BIG amount of weight to add that low down. The likes of the Swingbyte, etc all try and keep the weight out of the performance equation up at the grip end where it doesn't come into play as much.

The norm for Driver SS to #6 SS is around 20% less so that one does seem a bit off at less than 10%.


----------

